# Cracked Ringneck egg, will it hatch?



## SheerMint (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, I've got a pair of Ringneck doves and about 2 weeks ago they laid their first clutch of fertile eggs. The first one hatched this night (16th day), but I'm not sure if I should keep waiting for the other one, because it has a crack in it and it has grown from bearly noticable to being really huge cowers almost half the egg. So I would really appriciate any help regarding if I should keep it or not.

Below are links to images of the egg.


----------



## Guampigeons (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this answer is late but I think by now you would know that it did not hatch. If in the future a egg is crack use a postage stamp to repair it. Yes a postage stamp. I got this help from a old timer pigeon racer. I had to use this trick and it worked. You just have to notice if the egg has a crack and damp the stamp and lay it on the egg to cover the crack area.


----------

